# Undesirable



## elizah (Sep 13, 2016)

I am married to a South African National. In 2014 January my temporary spouse visa expired due to my application not been complete (missing police clearance). 

I left the country in February 2014 and at the ORT airport, I was declared undesirable. They gave me a letter which stated that I had to pay a R 3000 fine, failing to do so I would not be re-admitted into SA to make an application with the Department. 

But when I called the SA embassy in Namibia, to arrange for payment, they told me that the rules had recently changed and there was no fine to be paid. The new rule meant that I was banned only.

Here is my dilemma: I am estranged from my husband and currently going through a divorce. This means that I no longer need to apply for any visa in SA.

My work want to send me to a training academy in SA in October. I know that Namibia doesn't need visa for short stays in SA. 

The training in SA is a requirement as I was recently promoted.

What do I do now?


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

Jeez, if your VISA expired 2014 - we have 2016 now, you should have known that it is not a good situation and there would have been "something" when leaving ZA. Why did you not take care of your papers?

Try speaking to the ZA embassy in NAM, you'll be able to get information on how to remove the ban. Might take a while though.


----------



## elizah (Sep 13, 2016)

I left SA when my visa expired (in February 2014). I have been in Namibia since then.


----------



## elizah (Sep 13, 2016)

Resolved!!! 
I am no longer an undesirable and I am in SA as planned. 
I physically went to the embassy with my fine letter and it was sorted out in one day because my issue was before the new law was put into place.
No lawyers or immigration representatives required. No money spent.
Case closed!


----------

